# Jove, a bass for my daughter



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Here’s a bass I built for my daughter:









It is called Jove (Roman God - Lord of the Skies, Gods and Thunder)
It is a 34" laminated neck-through 4 string bass.

Here’s the original plan:









Specs:
11 piece neck-through (maple, walnut, maple, walnut, maple, mahogany, maple, walnut, maple, walnut, maple)
34" scale length
Mahogany back and Maple front
24 medium jumbo frets (well, actually 25, if you count the ‘zero fret’)
Single action truss rod (adjustable at head stock)
Tigerwood (Goncalo alves) fretboard
Maple compound radius fret board (12" at the nut, ~18" at the 24th fret)
Clear acrylic inlays in a steel rings
Bi-coloured LEDs under inlay 
Fibre Optic side markers in aluminum rings
Wenge stringers
10 degree head stock angle
Gotoh Compact Bass Tuners
1 degree body angle
Black Corian nut
2 over-wound Bizzar Humbuckers with tops and mounting rings that match the neck laminates
2 Dual coil split switches (North/Both/South)
1 Phase switch
2 500K concentric Volume/Tone pots
Three-way Treble/Rhythm switch
Stereo 1/4" output jack (activates LEDs when mono jack inserted)
Leo Quan Badass bridge
Hand rubbed Oil finish

The centre laminate with truss rod channel cut:









A test clamping of the neck laminates:









Neck laminates glued with truss rod fillet:









The wings, rough shaped and clamped:









The wings, before final shaping:









The wings shaped:


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

To prevent the wings from slipping during glueing, staples are inserted:









The head of the staples are cut off:









After cutting the tops of the staples off leaves two little nibs:









The wings are aligned and dry clamped to the neck blank. During dry clamping, these nibs, leave impressions in the neck blank, making register marks to align and keep the wings from slipping during glue up. The same process was used to glue the top and bottom of the wings, the pencil marks indicate where the staples are:









Clamps are removed:









Bobbin test assembly:









Bobbin top shaped:









What was on the bench in progress:









Fretboard binding:


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Cavity cover:









Body back:









Body front with LEDs in ‘green’ mode:









LEDs in ‘red’ mode:









LEDs in ‘orange’ mode:


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

WOW...Very impressive...I am sure you daughter will be very pleased with this one....


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for posting all of the detail.
that is flat out wicked.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice. I don't quite get the LED part, but you picked the right colours for a Christmas present 
So, the power comes from the amp via a mono cable into a stereo jack? What is the difference between green and red? I'm scratching my head here.

Anyways, It's beautiful, and looks like a lot of work went into designing and building it. Thanks for sharing. You must be a pretty cool Dad.


----------



## CSOL (Nov 29, 2010)

very nice! looks like you thought long and hard about that one. i love the maple/walnut combination, and the leds are just plain cool. nice work!


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. 

Lab123 - Thanks, she Likes this one almost as much as Poseidon II

puckhead - Thanks and no problem, I'm hoping that it will inspire others to take a crack at building their own instead of just assembling parts.

Sneaky - Thanks, the power for the LEDs comes from 2 AA rechargeable batteries in the control cavity.









The only difference between the red and green (and orange) is the colour, it is just eye candy. 

I did a Warlock copy for my son with just red LEDs. 









When it came time to make hers, my daughter asked about having different coloured LEDs. As it stands, I'm the only one of my kids dads that have built them a guitar/bass. 

CSOL - Thanks, it took quite a bit of research, I knew nothing about LEDs before I started making these.


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's a few sound clips of my daughter playing a school lesson on them. These were recorded by plugging the bass straight into my computer.

Here's both humbuckers in humbucking mode:
http://www.freefilehosting.net/jove-bothboth

Here's the bridge pickup north coil only:
http://www.freefilehosting.net/jove-bridgenorth

Here's the neck pick up north coil only:
http://www.freefilehosting.net/jove-necknorth

Here's the neck north coil and the bridge south coil out of phase:
http://www.freefilehosting.net/jove-...outhoutofphase 

Ciao,

Garth


----------

